# What Have You Done For Kenpo Lately?



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 5, 2003)

Originally posted by Clyde T. O'Briant on the KenpoNet on November 5, 2003.  Reprinted without any permission.



> What have you done for Kenpo lately
> by Clyde T. O'Briant
> 
> If you're a 3rd degree Black Belt or above, what have you done to earn the so-called "political" ranks of 4th and beyond?
> ...


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 5, 2003)

Man I thought we got rid of Clyde, then here you come bringing his ghost back.:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## MisterMike (Nov 6, 2003)

Political Ranks? :moon:


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Nov 6, 2003)

Other than Clyde running his mouth alot (which I'm not so sure you should be awarded rank for), what has *HE* actually done that is so above and beyond the actions of the rest of us?


----------



## Old Fat Kenpoka (Nov 6, 2003)

I thought Clyde's post on the KenpoNet was excellent.  But probably not for the same reasons Clyde does.  I think it is thought provoking.  

I have to answer this question honestly myself.   I have done nothing for Kenpo lately except stir up trouble on the internet by ridiculing Kenpo dogma and tradition.  Some find me interesting, some find me annoying.


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 6, 2003)

Some just can't handle the truth of things.


----------



## Kenpo Yahoo (Nov 6, 2003)

> I thought Clyde's post on the KenpoNet was excellent. But probably not for the same reasons Clyde does. I think it is thought provoking.
> 
> I have to answer this question honestly myself. I have done nothing for Kenpo lately except stir up trouble on the internet by ridiculing Kenpo dogma and tradition. Some find me interesting, some find me annoying.



Your right, Clyde's post was done to take a jab at the issue of rank, that's his style.  Similiar to the post about Karma in relation to Jeff Speakman loosing his house, which we found out later didn't actually happen.

My association has sought to bring the kenpo curriculum up to date with new techniques, forms, drills (2-man, spontanaeity, energy, etc).  They have developed a multilevel weapons curriculum for the knife and club that continues to grow beyond the limits of specific techniques into proficient usage.  They have introduced several ground concepts and have plans to develop this further.

My Instructor has been teaching us the basics of BJJ and wrestling which we incorporate into our kenpo.  We are taking our kenpo and developing it from the pretty little art that is generally taught in the dojo (that most people think is nasty) and making it even nastier and more effective.  With considerations like takedowns (how to do them, how to defend), ground manuevers (how to get superior position and/or how to get back to your feet), multiple attackers, etc.  Things that are sort of covered in EPAK but not developed very far. 

I teach my guys to be more realistic with their attacks, this includes good attacks thrown in one's, two's or three's followed by dynamic motion.  This makes the defender that much better, and hopefully prepares them more adequately for the street.

Furthering the art isn't about putting out videos or selling books it's about refining what you have and teaching it to people who will do the same.  It's about stewardship, making the art better than when you found it.


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 6, 2003)

Jeff Speakman loosing his house was karma?  Who had the nerve to post something as rude as that?:soapbox:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kenpo Yahoo _
> *Furthering the art isn't about putting out videos or selling books it's about refining what you have and teaching it to people who will do the same.  It's about stewardship, making the art better than when you found it. *



I like how you think.

How many of those into Kenpo also look at their art with a progressive view?  

My instructor has a blend of both--tradition and progression within EPAK (keeping the core, but adding some other information on top).  Ours are not quite as progressive as yours; we are getting on that path...

- Ceicei


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 6, 2003)

Cecei who do you study with in Utah?


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 6, 2003)

Rocky Mountain Self Defense.  Mr. Troy Marchant is the head instructor there along with some assistant instructors.  The core basic training taught is very much EPAK and follow that curriuculum closely (I have been to four other EPAK schools prior to this one).

We do have Dans Mr. Kirk Phillips and Mr. Scott Christensen coming in frequently to instruct us.

All of our instructors at RMSD also had training with other styles.

In other threads on MT, I have found that we have a few techniques/forms that apparently aren't taught at the EPAK schools of these other MT users--namely, some ground techniques and nunchaku forms.  

Whether these techniques/forms are EPAK approved or just newly created from elsewhere and added on top of our core, I'm not certain.  This is where I am led to believe we have a progressive slant because apparently, I've received heat from other users in these different threads.

-- Ceicei


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 6, 2003)

Oh really.

I'll tell ya what Clyde's done for kenpo, lately--in fact, last night, Wednesday, Nov. 5, about 6:20 PM, PST.

He tested and promoted two students to yellow belt, and was thrilled to death about it. 

Tell me something, boys and girls. Have YOU seen a lot of--what is he--6th? (and the fact that I genuinely don't remember should tell you something) sixths out there teaching and training white belts? excited about seeing them get their yellow belts? 

Oh yeah...at 5:30, he taught the teens' class for the first half hour.

Sheesh.


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 6, 2003)

A great post and a neat concept ... the idea of *"Stewardship."*  Very old fashioned, in a way, given a steward's responsibilities, but with a great innovative drive to it.  A true steward conserves and protects or retains assets or what is given into their custody, but usually also has the responsibility of ensuring "it's" continuance through the years.

To ensure continuance in Kenpo, implies growth ... however we individually interpret this.  

Oss,
-Michael


----------



## Michael Billings (Nov 6, 2003)

... my bad.  I should have posted a warning regarding the comment about 



> _Orig posted by KenpoYahoo:
> 
> *"Other than Clyde running his mouth alot (which I'm not so sure you should be awarded rank for), ..."*
> 
> _


_

I should have posted a "Keep it Polite and Respectful" note.  This comment was rude and offensive and a cheap shot.  You can ask the question without prefacing the comment as noted.

-Michael
<<MT Moderator>>_


----------



## Shiatsu (Nov 6, 2003)

Cecei where in Utah is that?  I am originally from Morgan, well actually Coalville.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Shiatsu _
> *Cecei where in Utah is that?  I am originally from Morgan, well actually Coalville. *



Rocky Mountain Self Defense is located in Lehi, Utah.

- Ceicei


----------



## Touch Of Death (Nov 6, 2003)

I've read Clyde's list for the requirements for the belt levels before. It explains a lot about why he is so disrespectfull to those that he feels falls short. What he doesn't seem to realize is that not everyone feels that belt levels are related to marketing. Yes, even people that lack that car salesman's wink can acheive awesome levels in the art. I beleive you should give back to the art as well, but it doesn't require all of us to aspire to global domination. God bless those who try but its not for everyone, thats for sure 
Sean


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 6, 2003)

My club after a 2 month layoff. I got tired of losing money, but I need to be here, and a part of the MA community again. I'm high enough,(Rank) old enough, experienced enough, and am offering  speecial deals to get people in to teach. It's up to them now.:asian:


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ceicei _
> *Rocky Mountain Self Defense is located in Lehi, Utah.
> *



Shiatsu,
To be precise, it is in Utah County, about 11 minutes north of Provo, and 18 minutes south of Salt Lake City.

- Ceicei


----------



## rmcrobertson (Nov 6, 2003)

In the first place, O Yahoo, Clyde's remarks were specifically aimed at folks in kenpo at 3rd degree or above. They are remarkably traditional, as far as I know, in that they all center around accepting one's responsibilities, trying to pass the art on to others, attempting to develop the martial art, agreeing to represent it honestly.

I'll choose to leave other folks' instructors out of it, which is more than some can claim. However, I will at least note that you would be damned hard-pressed to find major kenpo instructors who don't work for their living.


----------



## Seig (Nov 7, 2003)

> *If you're a 3rd degree Black Belt or above, what have you done to earn the so-called "political" ranks of 4th and beyond?
> 
> 
> 1. Are you actively teaching on a regular or semi-regular basis, passing on your knowledge to those that seek it?*


Every Day.


> *
> 2. Have you written any books concerning Kenpo?*



No, I do not feel qualified.


> *
> 3. Have you promoted any tournaments or seminars in order to spread the word of Kenpo? *


Yes, at least two seminars a year.  Working on more things to come.


> *
> 4. Have you developed any training aids that would assist the average Kenpoist to become a better Kenpoist?*


I'd like to think so.


> *
> 5. Have you made any videos that would aid Kenpoists and non-Kenpoists to become interested in Kenpo or it's principles, theories, and concepts?*


Nope, not yet.  If I do, they will be for my students only.


> *
> 6. Have any of your contributions to Kenpo been on the national or international level to reach the worldwide scope of Kenpoists and non-Kenpoists alike?*


Time will tell.


> *
> 7. Do you head an organization of substanstial numbers and contribute to member's skills thru seminars or correspondence?*


No, and I think that anyone at my rank that tries to head an organization is an idiot with delusions of grandeur.


> *
> 8. Have you contributed to the art of Kenpo in any way?*


I like to believe I have.


----------



## marshallbd (Nov 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Every Day.
> *
> No, I do not feel qualified.
> ...


 Mr Seigal,  Well said!
Respects,
Beau

PS Look forward to beggining training with you after I complete my move out your way!


----------



## sumdumguy (Nov 20, 2003)

Well as much as I hate to admit it, Clyde does have a point with his posting. I do not however agree with the format in which he posted.
    And I also have to agree with some of the rest of you where being "global" maybe isn't really that important for some, and definetly is a rediculous notion to think that all Kenpoists at "x" rank should be global in their effect on kenpo. Any good kenpo instructor is (in time) going to fullfill most of those things, probably more as a side effect to what there real goals are more than a direct goal. Many do have dilusions of granduer and that's why all negativisms with in the kenpo comunity.


----------

